# OK then Robby or B-9?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Reading over the 1/6th scale B-9 thread I was thinking...what about a vote to which ROBOT we should consider IF we had to make a choice?

Don't get me wrong I love e'm both but I like *ROBBY* a lot more than *B-9*

How say you?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

fluke said:


> Reading over the 1/6th scale B-9 thread I was thinking...what about a vote to which ROBOT we should consider IF we had to make a choice?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love e'm both but I like *ROBBY* a lot more than *B-9*
> 
> How say you?


Isn't PL (or whtever they're called now) re-issuing their Robby kit?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi Zorro! :wave: That may be but I will clarify that its the SCALE and accuracy that is in question here. All the older Robot kits are around 1/8th I believe.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

In a perfect world I would like both. If I had to choose betrween the two I would perfer the B-9. Of the two PL kits already released the PL/Aurora B-9 was out of proportion and a disappointment- the Robby has a few issues but not that bad.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good point. The Robby kit did look much better. Yes I agree BOTH would be just swell!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I like em both, I need both, but if I could have only one...I guess it would be Robby.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Personally, I'm a "B-9" fan all the way, but would be happy to see a Robby also (produced later).
1/6 scale is the way to go, and if anybody could address accuracy and proportion issues, I'm convinced "Team Moebius" are the folks who can do justice to either robot kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm happy with the Polar Light model size of both kits.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I know, no one asked!
However I'm gonna tell you anyway - there will be no Robby from Moebius for the forseeable future - we do not have a Forbidden Planet license!
As you all know - no license means no kit!
Round 2 on the other hand has announced a re-issue C-57D kit, ergo it is safe to assume that they DO have a license......also a fairly safe bet that they'll be re-issuing their Robby kit one of these days...

Dave


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Your right Dave...no one did ask you :tongue: :wave: but thanks for the info.
Seriously I don't blame you for jumping in....we all know where these kind of threads can lead to.

Between Round 2, Moebious, Monarch Models and now Pegasus Models could we get any more as builders and collectors?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> I know, no one asked!
> However I'm gonna tell you anyway - there will be no Robby from Moebius for the forseeable future - we do not have a Forbidden Planet license!
> As you all know - no license means no kit!
> Round 2 on the other hand has announced a re-issue C-57D kit, ergo it is safe to assume that they DO have a license......also a fairly safe bet that they'll be re-issuing their Robby kit one of these days...
> ...


Robby should have shipped out of South Bend this week from my understanding. That may answer some of this....


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

While I have the Polar Lights of both, I would certainly want bigger, more accurate versions of them. If I had to choose I would take the B-9


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Well, if no Robby, then why not a "Big Frankie" sized version of the LIS B-9. (I'm now running and ducking for cover......) :thumbsup:

Gene


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I would like a big one myself, but not sure it would sell well enough. There were so many of those Masudaya pieces out there, not sure there would be enough interest. Maybe I guess.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yes a larger B-9 Robot would be nice and i know you would make it much more accurate than previous models.
Bert


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish we could have another well known robot like Tobor the Great instead of yet more B9's and Robbie's. The PL Robby is a good kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Masudaya's Robot is made mostly of vinyl,is too much toy like and not that accurate at all.A precise B9 ROBOT in a big scale is what the modeler is looking for.Polar lights did the Jupiter 2,but you judged it wise to make a bigger and possibly more accurate Jupiter 2.Of course Moebius will do as they please,but my argument is not totally without merit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Masudaya's Robot is made mostly of vinyl,is too much toy like and not that accurate at all.A precise B9 ROBOT in a big scale is what the modeler is looking for.Polar lights did the Jupiter 2,but you judged it wise to make a bigger and possibly more accurate Jupiter 2.Of course Moebius will do as they please,but my argument is not totally without merit.




Trendmasters did some B9's in hard plastic. I've got the smaller one up the attic which looks fairly accurate to me (plus it lights up and talks) and they also did a 2 foot version which did the same.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

The only problem in trying to do B-9 in any scale is the bubble. If there is a way to solve that problem, I'd be on a 1:6 or larger B-9 kit in a heartbeat. I have all the others, but a true miniature is what has never been done, other than the too-small Aurora/PL versions.

Bubble problem aside, a larger model would provide the opportunity to do the Brain using photo-etched metal and make the brain lights move. The legs, arms and lifter boot could all be done in rubber. Even the collar could be made as a zillion little clear parts that get assembled into an accurate scale version. Heck, the kit could even include a scale Bob May inside the Robot! Or at least the part of Bob May that could be seen when the torso was removed!

Scott


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow...it seems the B-9 is the Robot of choice. 

.......and to be fare and to make sure we don't discriminate against any sex or stuff like that we should include our old friend C3-PO...hehehehe.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

You mean "C-3PO"......I hope my brother doesn't see your corruption of that classic, light-footed droid's name. There wouldn't be enough left of you to feed even one womp rat!


----------

